# Can anybody here help with VPN configuration on a SonicWall TX-190?



## hbquikcomjamesl (Jul 1, 2015)

We have a SonicWall TX-190 that's been in service on our network for several years. In the past, we haven't needed the VPN functionality, but an increasing number of our employees now telecommute, and the lack of a VPN severely limits what they're able to do from home.

I've already viewed Andrew Crouthamel's tutorial, but it raises a number of questions, particularly because it assumes a new installation, rather than activation of the VPN feature on an existing installation. In particular, near the end of the tutorial, he mentions that the VPN doesn't like having both ends of the tunnel at "zero" networks (I had to view somebody else's tutorial on network setup in order to even understand what he was talking about), but doesn't say anything about how to remediate that on a SonicWall that's already in service.

I've asked Mr. Crouthamel for more information on that, but haven't heard back from him. Likewise, I've tried to connect with SonicWall's own forum, but have been unable to do so, so far.

Can somebody help? I'm just a simple AS/400 applications programmer, not a network engineer! :banghead:


----------



## hbquikcomjamesl (Jul 1, 2015)

Oops TZ-190!

And I meant to include a link to the tutorial I alluded to:


----------



## MitchConner (May 8, 2015)

Hi mate,

This should help you:

http://support.software.dell.com/kb/sw7507


----------

